# Anybody know how to make spring lift spacers?



## Kawasaki Man

I just want to know if anybody has made any spring lift spacers and how to make them. a friend of mine bought some off of ebay but he said you can make them yourself. is this true? and does it give it much lift? any help will be appreciated


----------



## Polaris425

Some people have made them from pvc, if you have some roll stock & a lathe... Lol


----------



## KidRock

I took 1.5" steel pipe couplings on my rincon. Put a jack under your bike and jack it up till all the slack comes out of your springs. Thats how much lift you get. Or you can turn your ajusters all the way up. same thing


----------



## bruterider27

Adjuster on springs work if there new mine did nothing turning them up they are to soft but I just bought some lift springs


----------



## jblac15

I wouldn't do it...your bike will ride like a brick.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes, My friend put spacers on his Rincon, and I won't ride it now. It feels like you're getting kicked in the kidneys every time you hit a bump. If it was me, i'd get the HL springs


----------



## Kawasaki Man

aight i was just lookin for something to help fit my 31s that im gettin. i aint got alot of money right now


----------



## bruterider27

I just bought some 31s my self and waiting on shocks but you should be ok with the shocks you got since you got a 05


----------



## Polaris425

Kawasaki Man said:


> aight i was just lookin for something to help fit my 31s that im gettin. i aint got alot of money right now



are you not running a lift? there's not one listed in your sig.


----------



## countryboy61283

Might as well buy a rdc lift or any 2 inch to give u some room, even then you'll prolly rub a little


----------



## Kawasaki Man

no, no lift yet. been havin to use all my money on christmas presents and being young and no year around job it takes time for me to get new stuff.


----------



## countryboy61283

U can find lifts cheap on eBay, I got mine used for 50 bucks, your goin to need at least a 2 inch to tuck those bad boys


----------



## Rozzy

ABS sewer pipe been on for three years. 08 had softer springs so it helped alot. I also run a extreme 2 inch lift


----------



## Kawasaki Man

well if i dont get one for christmas ill have to talk my dad into lettin me buy one


----------



## KidRock

Make one. Its not that hard. I will be building one soon and will post a How-To.


----------



## bruterider27

Do the backs fit with no lift?


----------



## Kawasaki Man

yes my backs fit easy with no lift but some of my plastics are shaved off too. well i may try to make one if you make a how to on it. any idea when u gonna get started on it?


----------



## Polaris425

Making the pipe lift is easy, no how-to needed really. If thats what he's talking about.

Just cut some PVC (make sure its schd40 thickwall) about 1"-2" depending on what you want, and stick them under the spring (we do actually have a video for changing springs so that will help...). IMO metal would be better but, as Rozzy and several others have said, the PVC has worked well for them w/o any malfunctions.


----------



## KidRock

Today :bigok:


----------



## Kawasaki Man

no i was talking about a lift kit not like a spring lift.
is that what u were talking about kidrock? if u makin like a lift kit take alot of pics, and post everything u need to make it


----------



## Waddaman

if i were you i wouldn't get a spring lift.. it compresses your shocks, makes it rough as hell to drive, and eventually the springs will be used to the spacers and just sag back down if nothing happened... Go with just a 1" lift from the A-arm to the shock.. still simple, and works much better.. my dad made one for his renegade.. just used square tubing, 1" or 1.5" cant remember, but he cut two opposite sides out halfway down the tube, and bent them out just a tab to fit the shock in and bolted it up.. worked great


----------



## Kawasaki Man

im not gonna put the shock spacers on it now that yall say that it makes it so rough. im gonna attempt to build a lift when kidrock gets the how-to on it


----------



## Kawasaki Man

2010bruterider will you post some side pics for me?


----------



## gpinjason

Here's a pic of a pipe "lift" spacer...


----------



## gpinjason

Here's a couple more... first one is just a metal pipe connector... second one I believe is a RDC Can Am spacer...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

This is the only side pic i have with the Outlaws. I haven't had them long, and i had it all apart in Nov. doing a few things. I need to take some more now that it's back together.


----------



## KidRock

Yep. Thats what I'm doing. I should have the How-To done by Saturday.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

aight and 2010bruterider dont yours only have the 2in lift? the way my plastics are shaved it looks like i should be able to squeeze them 31s on there and just get a lift or either make a lift for it.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

do you have any idea what materials you need to make this lift kid rock? is it very hard to make?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yes KawasakiMan, I have a 2" lift, I did have to modify the front fenderwells at the front of the foot well. I have some photos of the results in my pics on here. I believe Polaris425 did a how to video of this procedure. Do a search and it will explain it all. My tires don't rub anymore, even at full turn.


----------



## KidRock

I am starting my How-To now. I will post a link as soon as I am done uploading pics. :bigok:


----------



## Kawasaki Man

i think i know what you are talking about like the molding the plastics with a basketball and a heat torch?

and ya please post a link and do you know yet what all materials will be needed for it?


----------



## KidRock

Here you go.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9951


----------



## KidRock

For anyone that wants to look my How-To is done.


----------



## MuddJunkie

ok go to lowes or some place like that and get hdpe plastic and u can make several spring lifts out of it, make sure u get the right I.D. not O.D.


----------

